# newly single and confused



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

hi all

i am very newly single.

We were planning on doing a fet in september with my 7 frosties, however 2 weeks ago my dp dropped a bombshell and said that she wsnt happy after 7 years together and she left!

I am in process of sorting out a house and mortgage ets but the desire to be mum has not gone away and im not sure what what the future holds for me and motherhood. I just wanted to introduce myself and say hi to every1.

a heartbroken amyclare xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi amyclare

big  , sorry to hear you are having a tough time.
welcome to our lovely group.  look forward to hearing about your journey.
xxx


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

Amyclare, so sorry to read of your sadness and that you are going through such a difficult time in your life.      I'm sure you will receive lots of support and empathy from others on this board.  Good luck with sorting out a home and a mortgage, and if and when you decide to go back for your frosties, there will be plenty of people here applauding and willing you on to achieve your dreams of motherhood.     

A-Mx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Amyclare - welcome to the group. I am so sorry to hear you are having such a tough time of it recently.  The next few weeks are going to be difficult but it will get better.  Just take is slowly and don't be afraid to lean on your friends


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Hello Amyclare and welcome to our area, so sorry to read it is under such sad circumstances.  Hope you will find lots of support here  

Some1

xx


----------



## midnightaction (May 20, 2003)

*Amyclare*

I know eaxctly where you are coming from, I was having IVF with my partner and she then did the same and left me after 7 years together as well.

It has taken me a good couple of years to get the strength together to go down this route on my own because I just so desperately wanted to do it with her, I wanted her to be the "other mum" to my child and it just felt wrong to do it without her. I now realise that the desire to be a mum is just too strong and I can no longer supress it and with or without her I am gonna do it.

I feel for you, I really do and your situation brings back all the memories to me 

If you want to talk about anything then please do send me a private message I would be so happy to talk with you 

Best wishes hun

Sarah xxx


----------



## RedRose (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome AmyClare, as I know, it's very hard when you break up with someone whilst hoping for a child  .  It's difficult to change that picture in your head of your future family, but there is a lot of support here as you will find and many examples of women who have gone ahead on their own and are happy single mothers.  Of course, they may not be single for long!
      good luck with your journey, love Rosi.


----------



## RichmondLass (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi AmyClare - I feel for you as I was also in the same boat 12 months ago.  I split up with my partner only weeks after signing IVF papers at CRM.  We were going to give it one shot with my eggs and take it from there.  I've gone on an emotional journey in three years from thinking I wanted no babies, to wanting his baby in particular, to wanting MY baby!

I am now having double donor IVF in Spain.  I wish you the best of luck - I think natural and basic human instinct wins out over 'sense' in the end.  So when your emotions begin to settle (and they will), you'll be able to tell in which direction your strength of feeling lies.  

RLx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi AmyClare,
Just wanted to say 'Hi' and give you a big  
If you do decide to go it alone you will be in good company!  
There are tons of helpful singlies on here to give you any advice
and support you need!
Candee
x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Amyclare         this is hard enough as it is without having to go through a relationship breakup.  So so sorry honey.  We're all here if you need us.
Big hugs mini x x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

wow  

thankyou for all your support it is good to know that it is possible to do this alone.  I really appreciate all your messages of support, ff has truely been a wonderfull support network and I dont know where id be without you all.

thankyou thankyou

amyclare xx


----------



## Lou-Ann (Apr 20, 2008)

Amyclare, welcome to the group . Sorry that you join us in such sad circumstances . Good luck with your journey 

Lou-Ann x


----------

